
Physics breakthrough should solve quantum computing's dead cat problem - jaden
https://thenextweb.com/science/2019/06/03/physics-breakthrough-should-solve-quantum-computings-dead-cat-problem/
======
coolio2657
I'm not going to go through and analyze the undoubtedly dense original
research, but if the click-baitey headline is correct, this does seem like a
huge jump in our grasp on reality.

From how long have we thought that quantum particle's "leaps" were random, and
part of the inherent unpredictability of quantum reality? How long has popular
culture around "quantum randomness" been ingrained in our inner imaginations
of how the world worked?

This could be the start of something new.

------
amatus
Preprint: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.00545](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.00545)

